# new here, feel lonly :(



## Aries35 (Jun 22, 2012)

hello all. new here to this site i kinda shared my story on one of the threads here. here it goes again. need some advice. i have been seperated from the hubby sense christmas till now. he says we were drifting apart and it was my fault as they always say. he balmes me. he told me he he loved me but wasnt in love with me. Omg that was the wost thing ever and that hurt me so bad. ijust play that over and over in my heard. so he left the house, we have 2 kids. but yet he is confused. he left for another woman. it was his best friends wife, they were having problems also the same time we were, how convient. it just all was too wird. they started texing one wother all the time. these people even came over our house and we went to thies and did things, that whats pisses me off. they would tex one another when they sat next to each other. i saw all the sighns there. she let her hubby and my left me. the yplaned it in away i think. its crazy. anyhow now we talk better. we tex some times, and i know part of him is not happy where he is. i hatebeng loney. he gets the kids on the weekneds. i need to move on and i cant. its like he has a hold of me still. what do i do to move on. i know some of u can relate. some times i still think its a dream. why did this happen to me, was it me, what could i have done to make this work. eveything just runs through my head.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry that you're here and feeling this way,but things will get better with time,though it might not seem that way right now.Your husband obviously doesn't show much loyalty to anyone,so I can only assume he's pretty self-centered,which doesn't make for a very good marriage partner anyway.The fact that he may appear to be a little unhappy now doesn't surprise me because generally relationships that start out that way don't meet with much success.How does one cheater go about trusting another cheater anyway!

Don't know if you would entertain taking him back,but I'd be careful because his choices have shown to be self-serving with his best interest at heart and not yours.

On the bright side you've found a great place to vent and share.So don't be afraid to jump right in and you'll get some good feedback and make some friends on here.Personally,when I need to lift my spirits I head to the Social Spot.It's nice,light and breezy and good for a laugh or two.Anyway,welcome!Hope to see you around the forums and that in time you feel better.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you thought about MC, if just for yourself? So you can come to a realization that the marriage is over?

Let him go. Start up a new hobby. 
If you start to think about him, go on a walk instead.. or excersize, etc... turn up the headphones on some funky music & just let thoughts of him float on away. 

Start focusing on a new life for yourself.


----------

